# #mafia Mafia [Mafia Victory]



## Adriane (Jul 29, 2012)

*~ THE PRESENT TIME IS NIGHT SIX* *~*​
Welcome to Mafialand!

There are twelve of you standing here and alive before me, the omnipresent GM/mayor(?). And it is my sincere wish to see all twelve of you lead healthy and productive lives in this fair city!

Alas, as we all know, that tends to not be the case in Mafialand...

Here are some pointers to help you on your way!



Role reference can be found here. There are no roles in this game not on that list. As this isn't #mafia, take game size and frequency with a grain of salt.
Standard #mafia rules apply, including...
Innocents win when the Mafia Don and any/all associated Goons are  lynched or otherwise killed. Mafia wins when the mafia faction  outnumbers the innocent faction _and_ any/all third faction players are killed.
Only the Mafia Don is allowed to self-target.
Only the Mafia Don and Goons will be revealed as mafia upon death.
Screenshots and copy/pasting role PMs is considered cheating and will result in instant sudden death.
Missing two days or nights in a row will result in mysterious sudden death. Night actions failed to be reported will be randomised, with the exception of inquiry roles. Night phases will last ±24 hours, day phases ±48.
*If you talk during the night phase or while dead, I will ban you for a day.* (But no seriously, that's just obnoxious and rude :( )
Majority required for lynch. A random lynch will occur otherwise. _Once you vote, you may not change your vote._
Night actions may be submitted by PM (on the forums) _or_ by query (on IRC; somewhat preferable).
As always, PM/query me for any/all questions, including how to play or tips on your role. Don't come expecting hints, though.


----------



## Adriane (Jul 31, 2012)

*N0 Result*

*The first day!

*(72 hours remain.)

It appears as if wishes are not enough to keep my less... model citizens at bay. Just 24 hours into my term and blood has already washed upon my shore! (What am I going to do...)

The death of *sreservoir* was reported at 0438 this morning. Experts at the scene are calling it a probable homicide, but not ruling out other options. ... why are you looking at me!? I'm a mayor, not a coroner!

_*sreservoir has died*_*. It was not mafia.
48 hours to discuss.
*
*For the record, the wording of my posts don't mean anything. I don't do hints, sorry.


----------



## Butterfree (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 1]*

Let's get this going, then!

...Not that there's much to go on, seeing as this is probably just a regular mafia kill and there are no hints. Anyone get some useful information/hints/whatever last night that could make for a starting point?


----------



## Minish (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 1]*

Okay! Let's go. Unfortunately I don't have a thing! :c I usually favour the promptly abstain method in cases like this, but we'll see how the day goes.

(By the way! I feel like even in the case where you don't have any information or even anything interesting to say or suggest, maybe still speak up! I mean, obviously try to think of something useful. But it's still a lot better than just being suspiciously and irritatingly silent in such cases and might encourage others to stay alert, too!)


----------



## nyuu (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 1]*

Hi! I've got nothing relevant, I think.


----------



## Mai (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 1]*

I exist, I guess? Since we're all just reporting in without much to say.


----------



## yiran (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 1]*

sresevoir dying Night 0 is like a necessity. :|

I've got nothing.


----------



## Eifie (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 1]*

Okay! Hm. I guess res's death is pretty unindicative since I think it's a sort of prominent player on the mafia forum? Someone correct me if I'm wrong since I haven't been paying attention lately, but I guess if it was unusual someone would have said something. ... Oh, a lot of the people in this game are from #mafia; I don't think res exists quite so much there? I don't know. I've got nothing beyond a bunch of pointless circular rambling trying to extract hidden meanings from deaths when there probably aren't any to be found.

EDIT: Oh whoops ninja'd.


----------



## Mai (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 1]*



Eifie said:


> Okay! Hm. I guess res's death is pretty unindicative since I think it's a sort of prominent player on the mafia forum? Someone correct me if I'm wrong since I haven't been paying attention lately, but I guess if it was unusual someone would have said something. ... Oh, a lot of the people in this game are from #mafia; I don't think res exists quite so much there? I don't know. I've got nothing beyond a bunch of pointless circular rambling trying to extract hidden meanings from deaths when there probably aren't any to be found.


Well, res _exists_ there. It exists almost all the time! It just... doesn't always play; the hrmlgons are always there, though, right?

I'm not sure if you're just not counting that or forgetting it or trying to do something with that... but yeah.

Maybe I'm missing more games than I'd imagine and res never plays at all? Mai is a good dog and comes when you call it, whatever, but it's not like I'm usually there just to _be_ there.

... And this is sort of pointless (and probably confusing for those who don't #mafia), good job self. :/


----------



## Eifie (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 1]*



Maimi said:


> Well, res _exists_ there. It exists almost all the time! It just... doesn't always play; the hrmlgons are always there, though, right?
> 
> I'm not sure if you're just not counting that or forgetting it or trying to do something with that... but yeah.
> 
> ...


Okay, "exists" wasn't a good word. I meant that I think it lurks more than it plays. I can't remember how often it plays, though.


----------



## Hiikaru (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 1]*

res pretty much doesn't exist in #mafia, no; it plays super-occasionally? And then usually dies. I don't know much about how it plays in forum mafia, but I don't think it's a strange target to choose, anyway!

I don't think there's anything indicative about this, either, really! Well, I mean, we could guess that res was probably not mafia don or mafia goon. Probably. And also probably not Magician or Sergeant. Or alien! (since those are shield roles, and therefore mafia targeting res wouldn't have killed it. But if something else had helped the mafia to kill res, then it still could have happened.) But it still could've been any of those. It's just less likely.

We have twelve people and 27 possible roles, so, there are going to be some missing, and also possibly some duplicates of roles (since some mostly call for duplicates, like doctor or goon), so there might be even less than twelve potential roles.

As this is _#mafia_ mafia, I think we can pretty safely assume that Inspectors don't exist - they're just not a very good role. If they happen by random chance to find mafia, they tell about it, mafia dies, innocents get a huge advantage suddenly. In games with just a mafia don (of which this is probably not one), that means Game Over. Which is just boring. It's possible that Chalumeau decided ve had a good way to balance Inspector, since this is a bigger game than what we have in #mafia, but I think it's more likely that ve threw it out in favour of more interesting things. Researcher (good Scientist) could be considered a way more interesting and useful Inspector, I guess. There's probably a Researcher! They're really good and cause harm to the innocents sometimes while having a tricky way of figuring out who the mafia might be without it being a super-definite thing like with Inspector.

Spies (mafia version Inspectors) might exist instead of Inspector? There are more interesting half-mafia roles, though. I do kind of like the idea of Spy, since it can figure out the mafia and then has to try hard to defend them! In practice, though, I think the Spy ends up not thinking of any defense and just quietly sits without trying at all while the mafia gets lynched. :| Good job, Spies. Since it's a forum, though, a Spy might be a better idea! They wouldn't just freeze up. So maybe there's one??

Alien, Magician, Ninja, and Sergeant all have some good level of likeliness (sergeant less so, probably) - shield roles are a really good way to keep the game going longer while giving some people information, since you know when your shield poofs! And aliens and ninjas are in theory really good since they _want_ to defend the mafia to win while also being bad to the mafia. If there's a good alien or ninja, then it's a really neat game! Maybe that could happen. Then it would be really exciting. If you're out there do a good job. >:((((( Magicians are good because they have information for the innocents and then if they tell the information they might get left alone by mafia in favour of more promising targets, so that's an innocent who could live! (a mafia might decide to kill Magician just to have an innocent dead, though, too, since otherwise they might run into some other problem with the death.) A really good information is if the magician lost a shield, _and_ res died. Then we know there are two methods of death happening! That's exciting!

Out of all the half-mafia (non-don non-goon) roles that exist, Terrorist might be the least likely? I don't know. Maybe I just think so because I never GM with Terrorist. But it seems like Terrorist is really hard to balance out, because it can only help the mafia a bit (it's just guessing! Sometimes one never explodes because guessing is too scary and hard. Mafia, help your halfs out by talking more it's a good idea), and only once! It's neat because it can kill during the day, though, so it can interrupt discussion and cause confusion and chaos and hopefully kill an innocent! (Hopefully for the terrorist, not hopefully for our side. Obviously.) Voodoo Artists are increasingly neat as more people roleclaim - the power to direct the mafia away from yourself is really, really useful to the mafia side if you can guess who the mafia is, and redirecting other roles is interesting and helps a lot with guessing things and figuring out! Mafia Scientist has some of those same elements. Rigger is kind of neat??? Delaying actions is a useful skill that sometimes causes confusion and discussion. I don't know, I never see Rigger happening in games! Annnnnd presumably there's at least one mafia goon. Half-mafias are great and everything, but if you only have the mafia don then that's super-unbalanced in favour of innocents because e could just keel over any time (lynch, overdose, whatever, you know the drill).

Vigilante might be likely because it's a bigger game than #mafia; it's possibly more likely if the innocents have a bit more defense (so, doctors? Doctors can be okay in big games, I guess. Maybe especially okay if Drug Dealer because neat.). Lover could probably exist because Lovers are exciting! Although sometimes they kind of take over the mafia if they happen to pick a mafia person and then whoops. Though I guess that's also balanced by like they can't immediately kill the mafia since the mafia are currently (they think) on the mafia lover's side and the lovers don't want the game to be over.

Um I don't have as much to say about the other roles right now and all of this is so ingrained into everyone who actually plays #mafia that it's probably entirely worthless, but, oh well. Maybe it'll incite an exciting discussion about the likeliness of different roles.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 1]*

I don't know about #mafia, but this is only res' ~3rd forum game that I know of.

res just has a reputation of a Magnificent Bastard.

EDIT: Wow huge ninja post


----------



## shy ♡ (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 1]*

Well, the bastard part, sure.

Am here and has no information so I'm all for abstaining. :v (also my puter is being fixed atm so my being here will be less often than usual for just a bit.)


----------



## Eifie (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 1]*



Hiikaru said:


> Alien, Magician, Ninja, and Sergeant all have some good level of likeliness (sergeant less so, probably) - shield roles are a really good way to keep the game going longer while giving some people information, since you know when your shield poofs!


I doubt we've got any sergeants - Chalumeau's said ve prefers magician and just added that role to the list because Mai and I asked for it.

We've probably got a stunt double, since I think Chalumeau's wanted to add the role for a while and it hasn't been used yet; also cheerleader, because it's just really interesting to use. And uh I don't know what else to say about likeliness of certain roles right now except that nobody ever uses Attorney and everybody hates being Agent (and probably Party Animal).


----------



## Phantom (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 1]*

Hey, I'm just popping in to say I'm here. Please excuse the small post, cellphone, as usual.

But it seems standard night one, aside from comtemplating the role list anyone have _something_?

As with what everyone else said, I agree that res is a pretty standard night 0 kill. Poor thing. 

Also we have a good amount of 'rare' players, at least people I don't see in the actualy thread mafias her on the forums. So I don't know their play style as well as I should.


----------



## Minish (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 1]*

Remember, we have to actually make a decision! I'll *not lynch*, but I'm totally willing to think about it more if anyone presents something interesting.


----------



## Adriane (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 1]*

I don't plan on doing any time extensions, so day will end in ~12 hours. If a majority isn't reached by then, I will randlynch. Abstinence will be a possible outcome, but with 1:12 odds.


----------



## Mai (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 1]*

*Abstain/no lynch.*


----------



## Phantom (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 1]*

*abstain*.

So there isn't a random lynch.


----------



## yiran (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 1]*

*Abstain*


----------



## nyuu (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 1]*

*abstain!*


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 1]*

*Abstain*


----------



## shy ♡ (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 1]*

Erp *abstain*.


----------



## Eifie (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 1]*

*No lynch*, then.


----------



## Butterfree (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 1]*

*Abstain*, since there seems to be a consensus.


----------



## Adriane (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 1]*

The citizens of Mafialand appear to have come to the consensus that they have no idea what happened and the death of sreservoir must have been a total freak accident. Or at least until the smoking gun is found... 

Ring if you need me! I'll be up here on the 30th floor... away from all of you...


----------



## Adriane (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Night 1]*

I'm sitting here in my office watching the 6:00 news. And -- would you believe it -- there doesn't seem to be a single instance of any sort of criminal behaviour anywhere! In all of Mafialand! 

... I-I mean, that's to be _given_ with me as mayor, ahem, but... 

(Do you know what that means? I can go _shopping!_)

*Nobody has died.
ONE night action was randomised. 
48 hours to discuss.
*


----------



## yiran (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 2]*

...Congratulations, Doctor.

Or maybe Magician? Or something else? Because well I don't think the mafia would consciously abstain after killing res. Or maybe res was a healer clash, I don't know.

Anyone have leads? I don't think we should keep on abstaining, but if we have none, it may be the best choice.


----------



## Adriane (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 2]*



yiran said:


> Because well I don't think the mafia would consciously abstain after killing res.


I do not allow abstaining from night actions. That is the worst.


----------



## yiran (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 2]*

Oh. Then we definitely have some sort of protection going on.


----------



## shy ♡ (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 2]*

Technically on a night with no deaths abstaining isn't that bad a choice. Though I would prefer we come up with _something_.

Could have been alien, ninja, sergeant, magician, roleblocker, doctor, rigger. Sorta hard to guess with that many options.


----------



## Butterfree (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 2]*

Whoo, no deaths!

Although that kind of leaves us in the same position as yesterday. The number of roles that could prevent a death is large enough that it's difficult to deduce anything from the lack of death without people roleclaiming en masse (...which is probably not a good idea, since even then we wouldn't necessarily learn anything useful).

Hm. Abstain again? Or does somebody have real suspicions?


----------



## Phantom (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 2]*

I've got nothing. I agree with Butterfree. We're in the same spot as Day 1 and there are so many roles that could prevent a mafiakill that it'd be dangerous for roleclaiming, at least, as long as no one has any real leads. 

*Abstain. *


----------



## Minish (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 2]*

Hi! I won't be posting again for the day as I just came off a 10 hour plane journey and intend to sleep for like fourteen hours. Soooo I guess I should just *not lynch* early!

It doesn't seem like there's any huge interesting revelations just yet, but either way I won't be able to see, really! :( It feels kind of annoying to simply not lynch again even though there was a different day result, but this is the same feeling I get every single mafia game these days and there's really no better alternative at the moment. Hope you guys find something better together!


----------



## yiran (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 2]*

*Abstain*


----------



## Adriane (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 2]*

As a reminder, the current day phase will end in approximately seven hours.


----------



## Eifie (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 2]*

Hm, I guess if anybody knows anything about the lack of deaths they're unwilling to speak up. I wish we could do something better, but there doesn't seem to be anything and we've only got seven hours left, so I'll vote *no lynch* unless something happens to come up.


----------



## Adriane (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 2]*

There is nothing more joyous than the sight of a refrigerator filled to the brim... I'll be eating for weeks! ... You say I was looking pale over the past few days? Well it's not very sunny here, is it!

Now let's see what's on the agenda for tomorrow...

'Call Ms. Bellum and ask her how to run a city'? Whose list...

*The fates have decided to spare the lives of everyone in Mafialand.
24 hours for night actions.
*


----------



## Adriane (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Night 2]*

I love it when my citizens are proactive! Love it, love it, love it! That means things happen _faster_! I can run the city _faster_! Which means I can go to bed _faster_!

... except maybe my citizens were a bit too proactive today. You're wondering if that has anything to do with me being clad in a suit of mail? No, I'm not going to a Renaissance fair! Have you seen this morning's headlines!? 

"POLICE PERPLEXED, POST-NIGHT PACIFISM POSTPONED"

Yes! The daily dose of bloodshed has been _doubled_! (Look, I can't help it if "Luna Eclipsed" came on right after _Jeopardy!_)

Now gimme back that paper, it's the Sunday Edition.

*Eifie has died. She was mafia.
Cirrus has died. E was not mafia.
48 hours to discuss.
*


----------



## shy ♡ (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 3]*

So, probably bodyguard or vigilante...? Either way looks like abstaining worked. o_o


----------



## yiran (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 3]*

Well I'm still bored of abstaining but if it does the trick then let's do it.

Leads?


----------



## Butterfree (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 3]*

Well, that's one mafia down. (I wonder how many there are in a game this size? I'd guess at least three, but then there are all those mafia-aligned roles.) The only realistic possibilities for what happened here, near as I can tell, are:

1) Mafia targeted someone protected by a bodyguard, doctors overdosed Cirrus

2) Mafia targeted Cirrus (or were redirected to Cirrus one way or another), doctors overdosed Eifie

It would be weird for a vigilante to be acting now, since I can't see how they'd be confident enough to stake their life on Eifie being mafia, and if they were lovers I can't see why the mafia don would be getting rid of her _now_ already (well, at least presumably Eifie would have discouraged them from killing Cirrus, since she appears to have been fairly active in at least the day discussions so far, and there's little reason they'd be that insistent on killing Cirrus anyway when e hasn't indicated having a power role or anything).

...although wait, do mafia-aligned non-killing roles (i.e. pharmaceutical rep, drug dealer, etc.) show up as mafia on death?


----------



## Adriane (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 3]*



Butterfree said:


> ...although wait, do mafia-aligned non-killing roles (i.e. pharmaceutical rep, drug dealer, etc.) show up as mafia on death?


They do not!


----------



## Adriane (Aug 9, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 3]*

As I mentioned, there will be no time extensions in this game. The reaper wants blood whether it's at your hands or his. Second night in a row without a majority vote.

*The fates have claimed the life of pathos. He was not mafia.
~24 hours for night actions.
*


----------



## Adriane (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Night 3]*

It is apparent that yesterday's news sent everyone into hiding. Perhaps even the mafia? ... How would I know, I've been hiding! Where, you ask? If I told you, maybe the mafia would come after me! And then Mafialand would be mayorless! ... you say people would prefer it that way? Ah-hahaha-ah... 

Let's focus on the good news instead, shall we? The news is that there is no news! And no news is good news. And that's great because I was starting to run low on milk.

*Nobody has died.
ONE night action was randomised. 
~48 hours to discuss.*


----------



## yiran (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 4]*

Well that was bad. As in, not having a majority abstain leading to innocents being voted off. Still good for whoever stopped the kills last night.

I'm just going to remind everyone to  abstain unless there's lead. (Not actually voting yet in case there actually is a lead because I wouldn't be able to change it.)

SO SPEAK EVERYONE


----------



## Butterfree (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 4]*

Well, there's as good a chance as any that the mafia will get randlynched, right? Otherwise it's hardly a randlynch. Unless it's _just_ to screw with the innocents and force us to make up our minds. (Granted, "nobody participated but the RNG found and lynched the last mafia, so the innocents win" would be a pretty silly way for a game to end.)

Anyway, nice work, doctor or whoever. Now to get people to actually get in here, because with just the two of us who seem to be participating we aren't going to get a majority for _anything_.


----------



## Phantom (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 4]*

I have _strong_ suspicion for yiran.


----------



## Mai (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 4]*

I... don't know what to think about yiran, but eh, lynching /is/ the main way to get rid of the mafia. Any claims, yiran?

(Also, am sorry for being so inactive. :c I should probably be more talkative now, though!)


----------



## yiran (Aug 11, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 4]*

I still don't expect why people in this forum's mafia expect every voted player to claim, even when the voter has blatantly no evidence or even simple reasoning.

But it's about time I claimed anyone. I am the Mortician. sresevoir is a Doctor, and pathos is a Coroner. That's all the information I have. (I originally decided against disclosing this, but then I realised it would probably make innocent decisions easier as well as mafias, so it's balanced. And there are more innocents!)

There are probably at least 2 doctors left, considering the double death the night before last. Therefore I would like doctors to not simply heal me, but try and luck it out, like roll a dice or something. There's also the chance that the mafia may not target me.

*Phantom* is not trustworthy. If she really knew I was mafia, she would have shown the evidence. If she was innocent and deduced I was mafia, she would have given out her reasoning (she did this in other games). However, she simply voted me without any explanation whatsoever, which leads me to think that she is a mafia that is simply trying to mess things up.


----------



## Phantom (Aug 11, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 4]*



yiran said:


> *Phantom* is not trustworthy. If she really knew I was mafia, she would have shown the evidence. If she was innocent and deduced I was mafia, she would have given out her reasoning (she did this in other games). However, she simply voted me without any explanation whatsoever, which leads me to think that she is a mafia that is simply trying to mess things up.


Seriously?

You're just foaming at the mouth.


----------



## Phantom (Aug 11, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 4]*

Otherwise, their roleclaim is rather convenient.

But anyways, I'm one of those last doctors. So, unless you to lose one of your healers, yeah.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 11, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 4]*

I don't really think one needs a reason to have a strong suspicion for yiran, really.


----------



## yiran (Aug 11, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 4]*

Well you don't just simply vote someone without any explanation at this stage of the game. And how am I foaming at the mouth? Use some reasoning rather than irrelevant (not to mention highly subjective) reasoning like that.

I'm also not sure I buy your doctor claim, but if it's true, then I suggest any other doctors to heal Phantom and Phantom to heal me, which removes clashes (and also because I think there won't be 4 doctors in a 12 player game). However it's probably not true because uh, why did you mention in the second post rather than the first? Hesitation of faking is the only factor I see. But still, if you're a non-Phantom healer, and Phantom's lying, you'll likely overdose Phantom and kill her (which would be a good thing because if she's lying then she's mafia). So I suggest all other doctors just heal Phantom.

Zero Moment, that is a horrible reason. In fact, that's not a reason at all, so I'm not sure how to respond to it.

Anyway right now if we don't get enough abstains it'll be a randlynch, unless the crowd suddenly decides to vote someone. Since I can't change my vote I suggest everyone to abstain.


----------



## Phantom (Aug 11, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 4]*

I double posted because I originally wasn't going to tell you, then I changed my mind.

Look, your little plan looks great. Except now the mafia for sure won't target me and instead someone else dies. If I die and you, a mafia, are killed, then my sacrifice won't be in vain because after you there can't too many scum left.

Zero Moment has a point, your posts just scream mafia.


----------



## Phantom (Aug 11, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 4]*

I'd like to say the same about Butterfree, but I don't see her play style too often, so it might just be me being unfamiliar, but they seem to be working together... sort of.


----------



## yiran (Aug 11, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 4]*

The thing is 4 doctors in a 12 player game is virtually impossible. Therefore if you are lying you'll die, which is beneficial to innocents. If you aren't, you keep me alive and I can provide more info on dead people, which is beneficial to innocents. The only reason I'd see you opposing this plan is if you aren't innocent because this plan exclusively benefits innocents.

Of course, that's under the assumption that I'm not lying, but really, would a mafia be risking to fake even the slightest details a role got? If I were lying there could easily be a Coroner out there that would call me out, which is quite a big risk. Oh and there could also be another Mortician to disprove my claim. So if I were mafia then what I did was extremely risky and I could have gotten away a lot easier with a simpler role like doctor.


----------



## Phantom (Aug 11, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 4]*

If I am mafia, why would I do something so risky?


----------



## Phantom (Aug 11, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 4]*

We just can't keep abstaining, everyone will die! We need the mafia dead. We need to take the chance!


----------



## yiran (Aug 11, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 4]*

Well both of us have already used up our votes so we can't really do anything.

Anyway, ready to disclose exactly why you found me suspicious yet?


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 11, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 4]*



Phantom said:


> Zero Moment has a point, your posts just scream mafia.


Yeah, he's like the new- ....who was it, Coroxn?- the guy who's never not suspicious.
Although yiran is having a better time of not being lynched D1, somehow.

EDIT: I saw that post, yiran.


----------



## yiran (Aug 11, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 4]*

HOW DO MY POSTS SCREAM MAFIA

ALSO EVERYONE ELSE POST


----------



## Phantom (Aug 11, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 4]*



Zero Moment said:


> Yeah, he's like the new- ....who was it, Coroxn?- the guy who's never not suspicious.
> Although yiran is having a better time of not being lynched D1, somehow.
> 
> EDIT: I saw that post, yiran.


No, not Coroxn... wasn't that Seri? Cause I remember Coroxn dying a lot.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 11, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 4]*



Phantom said:


> No, not Coroxn... wasn't that Seri? Cause I remember Coroxn dying a lot.


Seri?

Coroxn die often because he posted in an extremely scummy manner, iirc.


----------



## Mai (Aug 11, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 4]*



Phantom said:


> No, not Coroxn... wasn't that Seri? Cause I remember Coroxn dying a lot.


No, pretty sure it was Coroxn. Seri was generally helpful, wasn't he?

... Man, I miss the mafia forum being active. Especially because it gave me energy to be active. >>;;

(I'll write up things in a second, I guess. Am pretty tired right now but)


----------



## Mai (Aug 11, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 4]*



Zero Moment said:


> Seri?
> 
> Coroxn die often because he posted in an extremely scummy manner, iirc.


Seritinajii; that one with the ice cream sundae avatar.

Yeah, pretty much. Didn't he go on and on about inspectors and how they could never be proven so we should just lynch them that one time?


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 11, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 4]*



Maimi said:


> Seritinajii; that one with the ice cream sundae avatar.


Oh, yeah, that guy.
I haven't seen him around in a while.



> Yeah, pretty much. Didn't he go on and on about inspectors and how they could never be proven so we should just lynch them that one time?


Yeah, I remember that, I think.
Didn't do too much for his lifespan that game.


----------



## Butterfree (Aug 11, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 4]*



Phantom said:


> I'd like to say the same about Butterfree, but I don't see her play style too often, so it might just be me being unfamiliar, but they seem to be working together... sort of.


...what? How are we working together? o_O I can't see where you're drawing that conclusion.

Anyway, I've also been semi-suspicious of yiran, since by this point innocents would normally be getting pretty anxious to lynch someone just so the mafia won't keep picking them off, while he's all "remember to abstain unless there's a lead!", but thought it was pointless to bring it up if the game was dead and nobody was posting but us, since it wouldn't get a majority anyway. yiran's claim legitimately _is_ pretty risky, though, while Phantom's claim is absolutely minimal-risk - we basically _know_ there are two doctors, so the role is present and no real doctor could falsify the claim on their own, but both Mortician and Coroner are uncommon roles that we'd hardly have two of in a single game, so an actual one would immediately make yiran suspicious with that claim.

If you're really stuck voting for each other, though, the only way we could actually do yiran's suggested system of healing is if we get five people _other_ than you two to all vote for the same option that isn't either of you - I don't think that's realistic here, unfortunately. And ultimately having a coroner around isn't _that_ much of a benefit for the innocents, while we'll want to have a doctor around as long as we can.

So I propose we all lynch *yiran* - if he's mafia, great; if not, oh well, at least it was just a coroner - and then any doctors around should heal Phantom, while Phantom (if she really is a doctor) heals whomever she pleases. Again, we know we have two doctors, and if yiran were a doctor he wouldn't have made this claim, so we'll still have two doctors tonight - and he's right that it's very unlikely for a 12-person game to have four doctors. So if Phantom is telling the truth, she gets protection and can heal someone else that might be the mafia's target; if Phantom is lying, our real two doctors will overdose her in the night, and we'll be a mafia down.

Sound good? Then _get in here and vote for yiran_ so we won't randlynch someone more useful than a coroner.

*EDIT:* Wait, crap. If yiran is mafia, there might be three doctors still alive, in which case Phantom could be a doctor and still get overdosed. So if yiran flips mafia, the doctors should probably not all target Phantom. In that case we can do something like all doctors flip a coin, and if it's heads they target Phantom, but someone else if it's tails - some chance of overdose, but a significant enough chance of healing that the mafia would probably go for someone else less likely to be healed.

*EDIT 2:* Gahhh somehow I forgot about drug dealers. And yiran could be some non-innocent-aligned role that flips non-mafia, in which case there could be three doctors but he wouldn't flip mafia so they wouldn't know to not heal Phantom. Okay, this is not as simple as I was willing to believe earlier when my brain was still waking up. Still, can't change my vote, I still think doctors are more important than coroners, and we need to actually get someone-who-is-possibly-mafia lynched.


----------



## yiran (Aug 11, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 4]*

The only reason Butterfree suspects me is because of my previous posts. She did not take any of my reasoning for that plan in and evaluate it. Seriously, if I were mafia, why in the world would I claim Mortician and even reveal my targets? She seems like a person who would cover everything, as being a forum leader and site manager she needs to be organised and all. Therefore I find her suspicious.

...

Being completely blunt is bad for you in mafia. Even when you're innocent, because that somehow makes you suspicious.

This mafia forum is so messed up.


----------



## Mai (Aug 11, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 4]*



Butterfree said:


> So I propose we all lynch *yiran* - if he's mafia, great; if not, oh well, at least it was just a coroner - and then any doctors around should heal Phantom, while Phantom (if she really is a doctor) heals whomever she pleases. Again, we know we have two doctors, and if yiran were a doctor he wouldn't have made this claim, so we'll still have two doctors tonight - and he's right that it's very unlikely for a 12-person game to have four doctors. So if Phantom is telling the truth, she gets protection and can heal someone else that might be the mafia's target; if Phantom is lying, our real two doctors will overdose her in the night, and we'll be a mafia down.
> 
> Sound good? Then _get in here and vote for yiran_ so we won't randlynch someone more useful than a coroner.
> 
> ...


Wait, where do we know that we have two living doctors, again? I mean, it's possible, but a vig or something could also have been responsible for killing Eifie.

I really don't think that sounds like the best plan. We just don't know about Phantom in that case; she hasn't even gave us her targets, and I find that suspicious.

Also editing in mafia >||| Is just generally suspicious, y'know?



yiran said:


> The only reason Butterfree suspects me is because of my previous posts. She did not take any of my reasoning for that plan in and evaluate it. Seriously, if I were mafia, why in the world would I claim Mortician and even reveal my targets? She seems like a person who would cover everything, as being a forum leader and site manager she needs to be organised and all. Therefore I find her suspicious.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


I don't get "The only reason Butterfree suspects me is because of my previous posts." You suspect people for what they post, it's kind of a thing everywhere. You'd claim mortician to not be suspicious??? If you get away with it, it's a pretty sweet role (and you always should give away your targets!). Butterfree didn't take everything into account, sure, but you can't expect everyone to be perfect in mafia. That's just silly. Argue what you think is wrong, but... I don't think your reasoning makes a ton of sense.

Just saying "well, I suspect _you_" in mafia when you're about to be lynched doesn't help at all. It's basically why you're becoming the new Coroxn. (Sorry, Coroxn! You really did get lynched a lot.)

Iii'm mildly suspicious of Phantom for not giving away her targets and being suddenly aggressive towards yiran, but.


----------



## yiran (Aug 11, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 4]*

No sane mafia would risk it that heavily. And it doesn't even pay off well; you guys are voting me now. Ugh. High risk low reward? Something the mafia would do?

But you know I do suspect Butterfree because she did in fact completely ignore my Mortician claim. If she covered that with rational logic I wouldn't suspect her. I don't always suspect people when they vote me, either. I didn't suspect VM when he voted me in another game (I forgot which) due to extremely complicated logic processes.

Can anyone pin down _what_ it is that makes me mafia? Because I don't see anything wrong with my arguments and people just keep repeating "oh if you suspect someone who votes you you are bad" when that's what a person's natural reaction is.

@Butterfree, I missed this point you made when reading the first time
As for why I didn't want to vote today, because I did have some leads, if minimal, and I originally wasn't going to disclose them today and I was preparing to get Cirrus's role and then lay everything out on the next day and other people with more minimal leads could deduce more stuff and get a better chance of voting things off.


----------



## Mai (Aug 11, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 4]*



yiran said:


> No sane mafia would risk it that heavily. And it doesn't even pay off well; you guys are voting me now. Ugh. High risk low reward? Something the mafia would do?
> 
> But you know I do suspect Butterfree because she did in fact completely ignore my Mortician claim. If she covered that with rational logic I wouldn't suspect her. I don't always suspect people when they vote me, either. I didn't suspect VM when he voted me in another game (I forgot which) due to extremely complicated logic processes.
> 
> ...


But people are more likely to _believe_ your claim. I'm not sure if I even want to vote you off.

She didn't ignore your mortician claim; she thinks doctors are more important. And still, that /is/ a thing you do rather often, and that's a lot of what you're doing here. Don't forget, people can be wrong without being mafia. (Except Chal, eh?)

Suspicious behavior, mostly, but you tend to act like that a lot. Plus, with the votes going to either Phantom or you, people think Phantom is less suspicious. I'm not sure about that (targets!), but this late in the game abstaining isn't really a thing we should do.


----------



## yiran (Aug 11, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 4]*



Maimi said:


> But people are more likely to _believe_ your claim. I'm not sure if I even want to vote you off.
> 
> She didn't ignore your mortician claim; she thinks doctors are more important. And still, that /is/ a thing you do rather often, and that's a lot of what you're doing here. Don't forget, people can be wrong without being mafia. (Except Chal, eh?)
> 
> Suspicious behavior, mostly, but you tend to act like that a lot. Plus, with the votes going to either Phantom or you, people think Phantom is less suspicious. I'm not sure about that (targets!), but this late in the game abstaining isn't really a thing we should do.


Which is clearly why Butterfree is voting me in favour of Phantom, because a Mortician claim is better than a Doctor's.

She pointed out that Doctors are more important than Morticians. She didn't mention anything about my actual claiming of the role and how it would affect interpreting my alignment. She just took a little piece of evidence from earlier, which I don't think is sufficient if you are to accuse someone of mafia.

Again, people think Phantom is less suspicious than me, but I thought you said claiming Mortician as mafia would be less suspicious than Doctor?

I think one or two people from mafia have hardened their ideology onto the entire site's mafia players because nowhere else have I encountered looking down upon voting the person that's voting you. (And I'm not even doing it unconditionally in all games!) (Also yes I have played quite a lot of mafia from 3 different places on the Internet for quite a while, not to mention real life experience. So I'm not making up random crap just to disprove the notion that "voting people who vote you is bad".)


----------



## Phantom (Aug 11, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 4]*

Hmm... I doubt that there's that many healers, but if there are two more, I'd highly suggest they roleclaim now so we know who's healing who.


----------



## Butterfree (Aug 11, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 4]*



yiran said:


> Which is clearly why Butterfree is voting me in favour of Phantom, because a Mortician claim is better than a Doctor's.
> 
> She pointed out that Doctors are more important than Morticians. She didn't mention anything about my actual claiming of the role and how it would affect interpreting my alignment. She just took a little piece of evidence from earlier, which I don't think is sufficient if you are to accuse someone of mafia.
> 
> Again, people think Phantom is less suspicious than me, but I thought you said claiming Mortician as mafia would be less suspicious than Doctor?


I do think Phantom is more suspicious than you - especially since she _still_ hasn't given her targets. I didn't ignore your mortician claim; I specifically noted in my previous post that your claim was high-risk while Phantom's was the least risky claim possible.

But we more or less know we have two doctors - Maimi, I discussed why in one of my posts on page three; it would be profoundly irrational for a vigilante to target Eifie at that stage in the game, when Eifie hadn't done anything overtly suspicious, given the vigilante dies if they kill an innocent - and that means _if all non-Phantom doctors target Phantom, Phantom is going to get overdosed tonight anyway if you're telling the truth and she's mafia_. And, like I said, mortician (ff, I keep confusing mortician and coroner) is not that useful a role, whereas having doctors is really important. We have a system we can use to get Phantom killed if her claim isn't true, so we don't need to lynch her and thus risk losing a real doctor, even though yeah, she's pretty massively suspicious.

Your proposed course of action was realistically not going to work, because getting five votes for somebody other than either of you in a game where only four people seem to be active is extremely unlikely. So rather than killing a potential doctor, I think getting a bandwagon going to sacrifice a probably-mortician who has nonetheless been _somewhat_ suspicious and letting the sensible system you suggested for getting rid of Phantom if she's lying do its work tonight.



> Also editing in mafia >||| Is just generally suspicious, y'know?


Not really! You can verify that all I did in my edits was add those edit notes by clicking the "Last modified by" on the post, if you want. That's why editing is allowed in mafia now (it used to not be, when there weren't edit histories available).

EDIT: NO, doctors, DON'T roleclaim. That would ruin the get-Phantom-killed-if-she's-mafia plan.

(Also, it just occurred to me that Phantom is being so overtly suspicious that she might be alien... which is all the more reason to go with the overdosing plan. That fits suspiciously well with the fact nobody died last night and how today Phantom suddenly started to make accusations, roleclaim and then fail to give supporting details.)

EDIT 2: ...okay, what the hell. Why is the "Last modified by" not appearing?

EDIT 3: Huh. Apparently that first edit took less than five minutes to make.


----------



## Phantom (Aug 11, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 4]*

Target list. 

Impatient people. 

N0 - Butterfree
N1 - Maimi
N2 - Eifie
N3 - Aaaand I forgot to send in my action.


----------



## Phantom (Aug 12, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 4]*



Butterfree said:


> Overdose plan


As long as we only have two docs, I'm okay with that. Three, no thank you. 

As much as your theory works, if there aren't only two and there are three (mafia pain killer or whatever) then I am screwed no matter what. 

The easiest way to prove I'm NOT alien is to have someone come up and say they targeted me sometime during the game. (During one of the nights with no kills.)


----------



## Butterfree (Aug 12, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 4]*



Phantom said:


> As long as we only have two docs, I'm okay with that. Three, no thank you.
> 
> As much as your theory works, if there aren't only two and there are three (mafia pain killer or whatever) then I am screwed no matter what.


I'm sorry, but I think you're sufficiently unlikely to be a doctor, especially now that I strongly suspect that you're an alien, that the slight risk that there really _are_ four doctors in a 12-person game (or, I guess, if yiran is lying and there are three doctors who are all alive) isn't enough to abandon the plan.



> The easiest way to prove I'm NOT alien is to have someone come up and say they targeted me sometime during the game. (During one of the nights with no kills.)


...what? You expect to be exonerated because the mafia isn't coming out to publicly declare they tried to kill you in the night? Who on earth would buy that?

If that's not what you mean, please explain.


----------



## Mai (Aug 12, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 4]*



Butterfree said:


> But we more or less know we have two doctors - Maimi, I discussed why in one of my posts on page three; it would be profoundly irrational for a vigilante to target Eifie at that stage in the game, when Eifie hadn't done anything overtly suspicious, given the vigilante dies if they kill an innocent - and that means _if all non-Phantom doctors target Phantom, Phantom is going to get overdosed tonight anyway if you're telling the truth and she's mafia_. And, like I said, mortician (ff, I keep confusing mortician and coroner) is not that useful a role, whereas having doctors is really important. We have a system we can use to get Phantom killed if her claim isn't true, so we don't need to lynch her and thus risk losing a real doctor, even though yeah, she's pretty massively suspicious.
> 
> Your proposed course of action was realistically not going to work, because getting five votes for somebody other than either of you in a game where only four people seem to be active is extremely unlikely. So rather than killing a potential doctor, I think getting a bandwagon going to sacrifice a probably-mortician who has nonetheless been _somewhat_ suspicious and letting the sensible system you suggested for getting rid of Phantom if she's lying do its work tonight.
> 
> ...


Ah, well, I must've missed that. Sorry. I'm still not confident to say this plan is going to work, but in any case, I suppose I'll have to go with *yiran* as well.

I've... never been able to compare edits, ever, although it's possible I just never noticed the feature. Are you sure that worked before?



Phantom said:


> Target list.
> 
> Impatient people.


Justifiably so!

Aaand Butterfree ninja'd me while I was going to quote, so I might as well not bother repeating what she said (alien explains at least one of the no deaths!).


----------



## Phantom (Aug 12, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 4]*



Butterfree said:


> ...what? You expect to be exonerated because the mafia isn't coming out to publicly declare they tried to kill you in the night? Who on earth would buy that?
> 
> If that's not what you mean, please explain.


No. I'm asking if anyone knows info about me and are holding it back.

But a lot of the time the first person to scream 'ALIEN' is mafia. 

Besides if I was alien WHY would I WASTE my ONE VOTE on someone OTHER THAN ME? I would take all the votes I could, which isn't happening because I felt suspicious about yiran. Me and my damn hunches.


----------



## Phantom (Aug 12, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 4]*

I am really trying NOT to die here. 

Tomorrow when I _survive cause I am NOT LYING_, I will tell you all I told you so.


----------



## Phantom (Aug 12, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 4]*

Also, may I mention that the ability to look back on edits is something only mods can do and is very scummy on its own and probably cheating.


----------



## Phantom (Aug 12, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 4]*

^That's what I meant by targets Dragonfree.

I don't have solid info! It's a fucking hunch. I've watch people's playstyles quite a bit when I run games, especially since it's a small group us mafia regulars. I _know_ how people act when they get a not town role. Some get really quiet, some get really active. Lately the mafia in many games have done the stakeout tactic by purposely not putting in kills. 

By yiran's posts it's very similar to ones where they were mafia aligned.


----------



## Mai (Aug 12, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 4]*



Phantom said:


> But a lot of the time the first person to scream 'ALIEN' is mafia.
> 
> Besides if I was alien WHY would I WASTE my ONE VOTE on someone OTHER THAN ME? I would take all the votes I could, which isn't happening because I felt suspicious about yiran. Me and my damn hunches.


Mafias scream ALIEN when their mafia friend is about to be lynched! Mafias scream ALIEN when they're about to be lynched (well, they try to imply they're alien).

What would mafia!Butterfree (if she isn't already mafia, I mean, but I don't  have much of a reason to suspect her right now) have to gain from shouting alien at you? Assuming you weren't targeted, she'd probably love to lynch you off.

Beeecause doing so would pretty much prove you were alien, considering how you have no excuse to vote for yourself at all?

Or if you survive because dead/roleblocked doctors. ._.


----------



## Butterfree (Aug 12, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 4]*

The main reason bringing up the possibility of aliens is sometimes a mafia move is when they want to stop the populace from lynching a mafia member. I'm advocating a plan to kill you because I think you're an alien. Mafia members want aliens dead as much as innocents do, yeah, so I'd still advocate it if I were mafia, but the logical link from "x is alien" to "person who says it is mafia" isn't there in this case.



> Also, may I mention that the ability to look back on edits is something only mods can do and is very scummy on its own and probably cheating.


...what, seriously? Like I said in my post to Maimi, I enabled editing in the mafia forum specifically because a new version of vBulletin introduced the edit history feature. I've always assumed everyone could see them. If they can't, they should.


----------



## Phantom (Aug 12, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 4]*



Butterfree said:


> ...what, seriously? Like I said in my post to Maimi, I enabled editing in the mafia forum specifically because a new version of vBulletin introduced the edit history feature. I've always assumed everyone could see them. If they can't, they should.


 We can see a post was edited, but not what the actual edit was.


----------



## Mai (Aug 12, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 4]*



nyuu said:


> Hi, everybody! (Hi, Dr. Nyuu!)
> 
> yiran was neutralized last night. coincidentally, nobody died last night. I think that's suspicious!
> Phantom, could you elaborate as to why _you_ think they're suspicious?


Oh, well, that's... a thing. They'll probably show up as innocent, then...? Which'll confirm nothing.

(And I'm saying less than I'd like to again but I'm nottt suuure how convenient a claim that is right now and yeah)



Phantom said:


> ^That's what I meant by targets Dragonfree.
> 
> I don't have solid info! It's a fucking hunch. I've watch people's playstyles quite a bit when I run games, especially since it's a small group us mafia regulars. I _know_ how people act when they get a not town role. Some get really quiet, some get really active. Lately the mafia in many games have done the stakeout tactic by purposely not putting in kills.
> 
> By yiran's posts it's very similar to ones where they were mafia aligned.


Yeah, and you're acting pretty differently too!

It's likely that yiran is mafia by now, but still.


----------



## Phantom (Aug 12, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 4]*



Maimi said:


> Yeah, and you're acting pretty differently too!


Why, cause I'm posting more than two sentences?

I'm guess I'm more defensive than usual or something. Or lack of sleep.


----------



## Butterfree (Aug 12, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 4]*

Crap, I can't find a setting to enable post edit history viewing for everyone. I've disabled editing in the mafia forum now. Sorry about all the editing; I assumed you could easily verify it. (If you want to verify it, you can ask another mod/admin to confirm it, I guess.)


----------



## Adriane (Aug 12, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 4]*

Approximately one hour before night's end.


----------



## Phantom (Aug 12, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 4]*



Butterfree said:


> Crap, I can't find a setting to enable post edit history viewing for everyone. I've disabled editing in the mafia forum now. Sorry about all the editing; I assumed you could easily verify it. (If you want to verify it, you can ask another mod/admin to confirm it, I guess.)


 
That explains why when I was posting earlier, and you had ninja'd me, but when I posted for real it said something different.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 12, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 4]*

Jesus dick what has happened since I've been gone?

*yiran*


----------



## Adriane (Aug 12, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 4]*

I'm at my parents' and don't have much time with the computer, so I'll keep things brief. Brevity is the soul of wit, or so I hear, anyway.

The town ignores yiran's pleas for mercy and catapults them over the local cliff. 

*yiran has been lynched. They were not mafia.
~24 hours for night actions.
*


----------



## Adriane (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Night 4]*

Ugh forum errors go away I lost my beautiful post that I don't feel like retyping :( Sorry.

Yada yada, it is much to my dismay that I must announce the passing of Flora last night.

*Flora has died. She was not mafia.
~48 hours to discuss.
*


----------



## Phantom (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Night 4]*

Hmm, would you look at that, I'm not dead.


----------



## Phantom (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Night 4]*

BTW Flora wasn't taken off the player list.


----------



## Adriane (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Night 4]*



Phantom said:


> BTW Flora wasn't taken off the player list.


Was distracted! She is now.


----------



## Phantom (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 5]*

The forum's server hates me. Just thought I'd point that out. >.<

So, I think we can all agree that abstaining is not an option any longer. There are simply too few players to let the mafia pick and choose.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 5]*

Yeah. There's five players left, and I don't think we've killed any Mafia?


----------



## Phantom (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 5]*

We got one I believe? The double death night.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 5]*

Oh, yeah, that night.

I'm going to have to reread the thread.


----------



## Phantom (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 5]*

I think it's safe to call everyone out and ROLECLAIM. I already did. 

So, GO!


----------



## Mai (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 5]*



Phantom said:


> I think it's safe to call everyone out and ROLECLAIM. I already did.
> 
> So, GO!


Okay, okay, okay. You're definitely not innocent. I don't know what you are yet (and I'm still wary of alien), but I don't believe your doctor claim and I doubt you're a drug dealer.

But in any case... I'm a party host who has never hosted a party. Very boring, but eh, I could host one tonight and see if the mafia self-targets? Thoughts?



Phantom said:


> We got one I believe? The double death night.


Also, for all we know, some of these are half mafia or full mafia that were targeted by the... innocent scientist, whichever that one is. Splitting the roles into two just makes things worse confusion-wise >(


----------



## Adriane (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 5]*

Okay, people, seriously :( Make something happen here.

*The fates have claimed the life of Zero Moment. He was not mafia.
~24 hours for night actions.
*


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Night 5]*

.............

What?


----------



## Adriane (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Night 5]*



Zero Moment said:


> .............
> 
> What?


You were randlynched. Also see OP.


----------



## Adriane (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Night 5]*

Guys, night actions are really not hard >:( I shouldn't have to hunt you down for them.

Also Mai is dead, probably good to know.

*Mai has died. They were not mafia.
~48 hours to discuss.
*


----------



## Phantom (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 6]*

Wow, so, at this point it's really freaking down to the wire. But at this point, I think everyone really needs to claim. There are so few of us...


----------



## Butterfree (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 6]*

Fff why are this game's phases so short. D:

I'm a doctor, and my healings went Cirrus, Hiikaru, Eifie, Maimi, Phantom, nyuu, unless I got the order mixed up (I've been submitting via query on IRC and don't have logs). Still pretty sure, though.

Where is Hiikaru, anyway? Has she posted at all since the first day?


----------



## Phantom (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 6]*

I doubt they matter,  the mafia is obviously active.


----------



## Phantom (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 6]*

Fuck people, we can't afford another random lynch! THE GAME IS PLAYING ITSELF!

I don't think we should lynch Hiikaru. For me it's down to Butterfree and nyuu. DEFEND THYSELVES!


----------



## Adriane (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Day 6]*

Okay you've had about almost a _week_ now.

*The fates have claimed the life of Hiikaru. Vi was not mafia.
24 hours for night actions.
*


----------



## Adriane (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: #mafia Mafia [Night 6]*

Right I should conclude this so I don't have to worry about it and there's something else I want to do anyway. Fates claim the life of *nyuu*, Butterfree claims the life of *Phantom*, leaving *Butterfree* victorious, alongside the ghosts of *Eifie, Hiikaru, and Flora*. 



Spoiler: roles



Don        Butterfree    
Goon        Eifie        
Rigger        Hiikaru        
Voodoo Artist    Flora        
Alien        Phantom
Ninja        Zero Moment
Doctor        Cirrus        
Doctor        res        
Mortician    yiran        
Coroner        pathos        
Researcher    nyuu        
Party Animal    Maimi


----------



## Flora (Sep 6, 2012)

Wow, not only did I manage to NOT REALLY TALK and forget my night actions half the time

I don't even think I was a good voodoo artist


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 7, 2012)

Fuckin RNG
Woulda won, too.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Sep 7, 2012)

guys you suck the game was playing itself


----------



## Butterfree (Sep 7, 2012)

Yeah, the way it fizzled out at the end was disappointing. I kept meaning to reply, but because that meant having to artfully bullshit something that wouldn't make people lynch me, I'd put it aside for a bit hoping to do it when I had more time to think it through and then forget about it.

Haha, damn, though, I got the biggest mafia vibes from nyuu and I was actually going to kill him one night but then changed my mind because I figured he was probably mafia-aligned. Would have been over sooner if I had.

Oh well. It was fun while it was active! I think I did a better job as mafia than usual.


----------



## Eifie (Sep 7, 2012)

Flora, you jerk >:( Oh, well; at least our dastardly deeds won out in the end. Good work, Butterfree! And, uh, RNG. Shame this wasn't more active.


----------



## Phantom (Sep 7, 2012)

I so would have been lynched. I fail at trying to die it seems.


----------



## yiran (Sep 8, 2012)

Knew Butterfree was mafia when I realised I got voted out when I woke up and she said to vote me out anyway even though I was less suspicious than Phantom. Also, inspection roles generally are important, because mafia pretending to be good really isn't hard in a case where the roles are released.

The problem is the fact that it's trying to be run like a chat-mafia whilst being in a forum. Just look around the forum and you'll see a lot of extensions when discussion is going. The way this game was run, i.e. automatically randlynching when time is up instantly pulls it in the mafias' favour because players, unlike playing in chat mode, do not usually attack inactive players for no reason on the forum.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Sep 8, 2012)

in #mafia, we usually let the day extend for as long as it takes.


----------



## Adriane (Sep 9, 2012)

yiran said:


> The problem is the fact that it's trying to be run like a chat-mafia whilst being in a forum. Just look around the forum and you'll see a lot of extensions when discussion is going. The way this game was run, i.e. automatically randlynching when time is up instantly pulls it in the mafias' favour because players, unlike playing in chat mode, do not usually attack inactive players for no reason on the forum.


The problem was nobody was discussing. The only thing "chat mafia" about it was that it used #mafia's roles and I was GMing.


----------



## yiran (Sep 10, 2012)

I see.

But the problem that nobody was discussing is enhanced by the fact that there is a solid time limit which cannot extend. When I played "chat mafia", the phase was over whether you liked it or not which created a sense of urgency, so people voted silent players. This was on a forum, however, which basically obliterates it so the mafia can get away with being silent. Especially with little info roles.


----------



## Adriane (Sep 10, 2012)

yiran said:


> I see.
> 
> But the problem that nobody was discussing is enhanced by the fact that there is a solid time limit which cannot extend.


Why should I be encouraged to extend an inactive phase?



> When I played "chat mafia", the phase was over whether you liked it or not which created a sense of urgency, so people voted silent players. This was on a forum, however, which basically obliterates it so the mafia can get away with being silent. Especially with little info roles.


Yeah, #mafia is totally different from forum mafia and Mafia Scum. We don't use anything but plaintext IRC so GM does everything manually.


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 11, 2012)

Diminished Third said:


> Yeah, #mafia is totally different from forum mafia and Mafia Scum. We don't use anything but plaintext IRC so GM does everything manually.


I know the #mafia guys at esper have a bot that runs the games.


----------



## yiran (Sep 11, 2012)

It's more due to the fact that majority is required for abstain and the random lynch which makes the non-extended time phase annoying.


----------



## Adriane (Sep 11, 2012)

Zero Moment said:


> I know the #mafia guys at esper have a bot that runs the games.


We've considered a bot, but decided nothing can really replace a GM, especially with how our roles work.



yiran said:


> It's more due to the fact that majority is required for abstain and the random lynch which makes the non-extended time phase annoying.


Well, I'm sorry if I really don't have time or patience for extensions? Part of that was to discourage abstinences.


----------

